# Knitting bowl



## Catbert (Nov 26, 2014)

Where can I get one?


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

My oh my isn't that cute?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I don't know, but that one is very unique!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Catbert said:


> Where can I get one?


Oh I wish I could still hand build clay! Love it!!! the expression is wonderful!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

This is so funny... love it..


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

that is sooo ugly, I would prefer something beautiful if I had to look at it every day!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm making one right now! Not this funny face but a plain one for myself, I'm not good enough to sell them! Maybe someone on Pinterest has them.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Catbert said:


> Where can I get one?


"'face' yarn bowls pottery"
http://www.etsy.com/search?q=%27face%27%20yarn%20bowls%20pottery&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=%20yarn%20%20bowls%20%20pottery_broad&utm_campaign=Search_US_Bing%7CCrafts%7CYarn%7CBMM&utm_ag=Pottery&utm_custom1=7f8c14c3-7def-6da9-bb18-000004753459

BTW: love the kitty


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I like the idea of a yarn bowl but I think I'd prefer a 'pretty' one. This would definitely appeal to my son if he was a knitter.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Nooo - hideous!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Soooo funny, love it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I was a "potter" in college but have since moved on to other creative endeavors. However, from time to time I have taken pottery classes at a couple local recreation/community centers for a nominal fee. You might be able to take a class cheaper than you can buy the bowl. I think making your own yarn bowl would be such fun! If you don't then you might seek out local potters who would do such a bowl for you.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't think I could have one of those in my house. I would have nightmares!


----------



## rapaporm (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree


----------



## rapaporm (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

So funny, be my luck I'd get one them, then stub my toe on it and break it! I like the kitties, too! But I'm afraid they are out of my price range...


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Woodsywife said:


> I don't think I could have one of those in my house. I would have nightmares!


LOL, me too!


----------



## Beedz (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I have to have this! A knitter needs more than 1 yarn bowl, right?


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

So cute. Bet it's too expensive for me.


----------



## stanshoney (Mar 9, 2012)

I think these are gross!


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

train said:


> that is sooo ugly, I would prefer something beautiful if I had to look at it every day!


I agree. It's not at all pleasant to look at.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A definite no-no for me! I have some beautiful crystal cut glass bowls that I use, as well as a cheap plastic one from Amazon.


----------



## Catbert (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh my! That's expensive. Might take a pottery class and make a prettier one.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not me choice, I have a beautiful one my son in law gave to me.
I bet if you find a local pottery shop, you could make your own. 

Have fun, hope you find one.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

The cheapest one I found was on Amazon $34.00 by Judith Stiles Designs Yarn Bowl, Barrington Blue. I would like to try and make one for myself, will have to check at the Community College here. I think that would be fun...


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

There are all kinds on Pinterest...even some DIY ones. There is such a variety, I'm sure there is one for every knitter's taste.

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=yarn%20bowls


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

train said:


> that is sooo ugly, I would prefer something beautiful if I had to look at it every day!


I totally agree with you.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH I just looked on the Pinterest site.
OH I want the elephant bowl.
But there are so many to choose from.
Who knew??


----------



## Theresa Webber (Nov 10, 2015)

Catbert said:


> Where can I get one?


----------

